# Car registration in Spain



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi,
I'm looking at buying a 2nd hand car from an individual in uk, and driving it into Spain, then I'd like to register it into Spanish plates etc and if necessary change the lights, I've read it's difficult! And lengthy, has anyone on here done this? I live in the Denia region, nearest Traffico being Alicante. I speak enough Spanish to do this myself, only wondering if it's lots of hassle and costly!! and what it involves. Thanks x

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, it involves eight different bureaucratic stages, some of which have to be done within a fixed time limit. We employed a _gestor_ to do ours. The total cost was nearly €1,000, of which €300 went on new headlamps and €100 to the _gestor_. It was worth it in our case because our car was nearly new.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Thanks, has anyone bought 2nd hand car from France & driven into Spain and then changed Spanish registration.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

If you have owned the car less than a period of time (6 months i think) you will have to pay transfer tax of 4% of what the hacienda think the car is worth when you import it (and remember prices in spain are higher than the uk).

Speak to an expert and weigh it all up! Also remember when you come to sell a RHD in spain the value is very low!


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Ok, as a British citizen with a permenant resident statues in Spain, can I go to uk buy a 2nd car register, Tax, insurance it at my brothers, then drive or have it shipped over to Spain, then go through the proceedure of registration change into Spanish?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

agua642 said:


> Ok, as a British citizen with a permenant resident statues in Spain, can I go to uk buy a 2nd car register, Tax, insurance it at my brothers, then drive or have it shipped over to Spain, then go through the proceedure of registration change into Spanish?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Not legally no. Because DVLA wont let you register a car in the UK in your name if you are not a UK resident. I know this because I tried it. You would have to register it in your brothers name I guess and then he would sell it to you in Spain. Daft, I know. The only alternative, which I couldnt possibly recommend, is for you to tell the DVLA that you are a UK resident and give your brothers address

Also, a UK insurance company normally wont insure you if you are not a UK resident


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Why would I need to register it in my brothers name! Then he sells it to me, isn't that the same as buying it from another private individual ? can't I use my brothers address and if I ship it over it won't need insurance? I guess I'll ring up dgt, but I know the proceedure will be very red taped as always. What year did u try as laws are changing continuously .

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Kastym (Jan 18, 2012)

I am in a position where i can swap my current RHD car in Ireland for Polish registered LHD. Will the cost of registration in Spain still be exorbitant, it's a 2004 Renault Espasse


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Not legally no. Because DVLA wont let you register a car in the UK in your name if you are not a UK resident. I know this because I tried it. You would have to register it in your brothers name I guess and then he would sell it to you in Spain. Daft, I know. The only alternative, which I couldnt possibly recommend, is for you to tell the DVLA that you are a UK resident and give your brothers address
> 
> Also, a UK insurance company normally wont insure you if you are not a UK resident


Strange! I sold my car recently (RHD) and did toy with the idea of returning it to the UK to sell and re-registering it onto british plates. I spoke to the DVLA and explained my situation and they said that I wouldn't need to be living in the UK but I would need to be there for the import (to sign the papers etc). They suggested I used an address of family or friend for the purpose of re-registering it.

The UK is getting like Spain - everyone you talk to in anywhere official tells you a different story!


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, yes I an looking at using my dads address, the car I will get from a seller garage, I will get the V5 sent to my dads address, he will act as a representive if required. I've spoken to DGT Valencia, they have told me the procedure & requirements. 
If & after I have completed the whole procedure I will post it on the forum for other members.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Kastym said:


> I am in a position where i can swap my current RHD car in Ireland for Polish registered LHD. Will the cost of registration in Spain still be exorbitant, it's a 2004 Renault Espasse


You will still have to rematriculate it in Spain. The only difference will be that you will get less hassle over the driving position but you'll still have to pay and get it past the ITV


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

And pay transport Tax and from what I have found on researching BOE on Internet it varies depending on age of car!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

